

Kissflow - workflow as a service on Google apps - satyan
http://onsoftwareandstuff.com/2012/07/01/review-kissflow-the-workflow-as-a-service-on-google-apps/

======
jrcoleman
Great review. The same 'pleasure to use' feeling for me too. How about
allowing the user to build 'domain specific'(e.g.,Retail Claims Processing)
and 'domain generic'(e.g.,Travel Claims) workflow templates! It will open a
world of opportunities for the businesses :-)

------
Hanitha
Great Work made simple by wonderful minds!!! And a superb review for the
same...

